# Edinburgh Tattoo 2011



## Bronto (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all, 

We are thinking of going to the Edinburgh Tattoo next year.

Anyone got any tips, such as where to stay etc? 

Many thanks


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

The Caravan Club site is very handy with a private bus/coach service to and from Edinburgh. Well worth it as the bus drops you off some way from the site and the walk back is not recommended.
We have stayed there a couple of times now and had a great time at the festival.

Book as early as you can because it soon fills up.
Booking for CC sites starts on Dec 8th this year.

Bob


----------



## Bronto (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Bob, thats really helpful.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we went one year and of course it rained, we had plastic covers, but we all sit rather close so the rain does not seem to get in, that or it was so enjoyable we never noticed. :lol: 
my opinion is that the south stand is the best side. but am open to argument. :wink: :wink: as the wind crosses over from behind and aims straight at the north side.

cabby


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We went 40 odd years ago,must go back again,loved it. Do NOT!! miss the end,magical.
Jented


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

The Camping and Caravan Club hold a rally at the Inglestone show site during the tattoo. You can book the tattoo tickets with them and they run a special coach.

I have been told that the rally is very popular and well worthwhile at reasonable cost. As for the tattoo, it should be on the list of the 100 things to do before you die.

Good Luck, Roger


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We went to the C&CC Temp Holiday site this year and as Roger says they run a coach each night to the Tattoo, The C&CC will book your tickets for you.
The Royal Highland Showground is ok for getting into Edinburgh. There is a bus stop in walking distance of the THS This year it was £1.20 on the bus to go anywhere or I think the all day bus ticket was around £3+ and very good value.
We enjoyed it a lot and I think you will enjoy it


----------



## Bronto (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks all for your useful replies, seems like the C&CC is a good option. We are currently members of the CC, and were thinking of trying the 'other club' maybe this is the very reason to do so......

We will be going up to Edinburgh from the sunny south coast, so will probably overnight somewhere on the way up. Any thoughts regarding places to stop over?

Regards

Gary


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

We went a couple of years ago and stayed at the CC site. There was an arrangement with a guy with a mini bus to take you into and out of the city for the tattoo and/or sightseeing. Can't remember how much it cost but worth it.

We paid for the best seats and guess who got the biggest German in the world sitting in front of them? Yes, my wife! Which of course means I had to swap seats with her :roll: I honestly don't believe there was anyone bigger at the tattoo that night and I spent the whole show trying to peer round him - not easy when your are packed in like sardines. It completely ruined my night. I hope you have better luck


----------

